# Water Bottle Storage Case/Container?



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

I have a bout a dozen water bottles I have collected over the years and right now they are just sitting loosely on top of a shelf. They tend to fallover if I bump the shelf etc.

Anyone know a good container to hold a dozen bike water bottles? I'm thinking maybe a cheap wine bottle holder or shoe holder might work? Something I can slide the bottles in and out of easily.

Thanks


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Wine rack sounds classy. They usually aren't cheap unless you build them yourself, though.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I was just thinking of something simple like







, pretty cheap


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If you want to spend the scratch, that would be a fine item to let out your inner bike nerd whenever you have company over


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i'd get a plastic rectangular storage box, like the sterilite ones from walmart. lay it on its side, and stack the bottles in it like firewood, rather than standing up.


----------

